# Forgive us Seniors..



## Dove (Apr 8, 2005)

*_______________________________________**
LITTLE LADY:**
A little old lady was running up and down the halls in a nursing home.  
As she walked, she would flip up the hem of her nightgown and say 
"Super***." She walked up to an elderly man in a wheelchair.  Flipping 
her gown at him, she said, "Super***." He sat silently for a moment or 
two and finally answered, "I'll take the soup."
_______________________________________**
*


----------



## middie (Apr 8, 2005)

dove *tsk tsk tsk* shame on you for telling such a joke... btw


----------



## Dove (Apr 8, 2005)

I know...but this sounds like home......................


----------



## wasabi (Apr 8, 2005)

Dove, pm me and tell me what *** stands for.


----------



## Dove (Apr 10, 2005)

You are Putting me on Wasabi......but I will send one and explaine the facts of life to you.
Marge


----------

